# Dual Mode Decoder Problem



## brownwolf66

Hi guys,

I have recently purchased second hand but in mint condition,an Atlas locomotive,H15-44 from their Master Locomotive Series which is DCC equipped with an Atlas Dual Mode decoder.It runs extremely well on DC with the headlights and marker lights working correctly.

I own an NCE Powercab DCC system and this locomotive does not respond to any function command from the handset.Could someone advise me how to factory reset the decoder?

Thanks,
brownwolf66


----------



## Brakeman Jake

I did a quick search and found that these decoders have a jumper on the decoder that needs to be moved for either DC or DCC operation.

Do a Google search under "Atlas dual mode decoder" then download the user's manual.You'll find an illustration showing how to do it.


----------



## brownwolf66

Brakeman Jake said:


> I did a quick search and found that these decoders have a jumper on the decoder that needs to be moved for either DC or DCC operation.
> 
> Do a Google search under "Atlas dual mode decoder" then download the user's manual.You'll find an illustration showing how to do it.


Thank you Brakeman.I found the necessary information and moved the jumper from DC to DCC operation.Still nothing.The locomotive just sits on the track.I have also checked the PCB for dry solders or loose connections but all is OK.


----------



## Brakeman Jake

Try a reset with CV8=33.
According to the web page,it is possible that the decoder and the command station aren't using the same speed step mode.If resetting doesn't work,you may try re-writing CV29.
If you aren't to run the loco on DC any more,it's recommended that DC operation be disabled.Then CV29=34 for normal direction,DC off and 28/128 speed steps.

However,if you wish to keep DC active,give CV29 a value of 38.Hope this helps.


----------



## waltr

It very likely has a different address than the default 04. Put the loco on the 'programming track' and read out the address CV.


----------



## brownwolf66

waltr said:


> It very likely has a different address than the default 04. Put the loco on the 'programming track' and read out the address CV.





Brakeman Jake said:


> Try a reset with CV8=33.
> According to the web page,it is possible that the decoder and the command station aren't using the same speed step mode.If resetting doesn't work,you may try re-writing CV29.
> If you aren't to run the loco on DC any more,it's recommended that DC operation be disabled.Then CV29=34 for normal direction,DC off and 28/128 speed steps.
> 
> However,if you wish to keep DC active,give CV29 a value of 38.Hope this helps.


Hi Brakeman and waltr,

On Brakeman's suggestion,I have done a reset adding 33 in CV8 which has now given me control of the locomotive in DCC mode.Thanks Brakeman.
There is still a problem with the lights though.The headlights work perfectly directionally but the ditch lights are all awry.


In DC Mode:
The ditch lights are dual colored LED's (Yellow+Red)In forward mode,with the headlights off,the front ditch lights are yellow while the rear ones are red and vice versa.They work in the same way with the headlight on.

In DCC Mode:
The ditch lights do not change color with a direction change as they should but just glow yellow.

I am familiar with CV settings in TCS and other decoders of the same type as I have hard wired a few but this one is a bit of an enigma even after trying to understand the manual.

Any further help would be helpful.Thank you once more for the help so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brakeman Jake

I've searched for the CV's for these decoders and couldn't find any ditch light supply features on the CV lists I found.

Then thinking of how your ditch lights work has me wondering...could they be retrofit by the previous owner?He would have installed bi-color LED's that alternate color with track polarity in DC and that would also explain why they are steady color in DCC since DCC has no polarity.This is a rather easy thing to do...a couple resistors and a few LED's.I may be wrong but if I'm guessing right,you couldn't turn them off even in DC.

If it was my loco,I'd remove the shell and check.The ditch lights could be connected to track power only so having them DCC controlled is not possible since the decoder isn't part of the equation.Please,let me know...I'm curious.


----------



## brownwolf66

I have taken off the shell and from what I can see,the decoder looks factory fitted and nothing has been changed.I will take a few photographs and try and post them here.All the light connections go through the decoder from what I can see.

Will post the pics in a day or two.


----------



## Brakeman Jake

I've done a deeper search on this specific model.They have no ditch lights.However,they have bi-color LED's that actually are identification marker lights.It seem these are automatic,I couldn't find any CV to program them.These are very basic Lenz decoders.


----------



## brownwolf66

Brakeman Jake said:


> I've done a deeper search on this specific model.They have no ditch lights.However,they have bi-color LED's that actually are identification marker lights.It seem these are automatic,I couldn't find any CV to program them.These are very basic Lenz decoders.


Yes,those are marker lights and not ditch lights as I had mentioned.They do switch on but do not change color with direction on DCC.They work fine on DC.I also have not found much information about this decoder.Perhaps if the Lenz model number was known,something could have been done.Thank you for your help so far Jake.


----------



## Brakeman Jake

Well...kept digging and found your answer.Do a Google search under "0345 DCC decoder",then scroll down the page to light settings.What they're saying is that you will have to change a setting (that I know nothing about) in your NCE command station for this to work right.Will changing this setting interfere with your other locsos?Beats me.Tried my best,can't help you more....


----------



## brownwolf66

Brakeman Jake said:


> Well...kept digging and found your answer.Do a Google search under "0345 DCC decoder",then scroll down the page to light settings.What they're saying is that you will have to change a setting (that I know nothing about) in your NCE command station for this to work right.Will changing this setting interfere with your other locsos?Beats me.Tried my best,can't help you more....


I have managed to D/L the PDF file on this decoder and was reading through it trying to make sense of all that was mentioned.Other decoders are a lot simpler to set up or change performance.Had to dig out my Powercab's manual to make the changes in the decoder.I will work on this over the weekend and let you know how I fared.You have been of immense help and I thank you for all so far.


----------



## Brakeman Jake

It's been a pleasure.By all means let us know the result.I'd be thrilled to know it worked.


----------



## brownwolf66

Brakeman Jake said:


> It's been a pleasure.By all means let us know the result.I'd be thrilled to know it worked.


Hi Jake,

Been sitting with this locomotive over the last few days and have managed to reach a sort of compromise with the marker lights.

This is what the manual described:

_If you are using an NCE Pro DCC System,you will need to change the values of two parameters in your command station to get proper operation of the H15/16-44 direction marker lights.The number of Temp Packets must be changed from 5 to 8,and the function Repeat Rate must be changed from 0 to 250.Refer to the NCE system Manual for instructions on how to change the values of these parameters._

I managed to change the number of temporary packets as suggested but,for the life of me,just could not figure out how to change the repeat rate.

_Decoder outputs C&D are designed to control these bi-color LED's used as marker lights.These outputs are auto reversing.The only control over these lights is on or off.By default,F2 is used to turn them on or off.
_

The F2 function operates correctly.I also had to change the speed steps from 28 to 128 as suggested in the manual.

In effect what has happened is that the lights do not change color automatically.I select the direction of travel then switch the marker lights on which turn green if forward is selected.To change to red the same procedure is used.STOP - SWITCH OFF MARKERS - SELECT DIRECTION - SWITCH ON MARKERS.

The funny thing is,these lights change colors automatically on DC.Methinks the previous owner has made some pretty calculated changes in the CV's of this decoder.

brownwolf66


----------



## DonR

I am totally ignorant of your DCC controller and decoders.

So, take my thoughts weighed against that.

But, I notice you say your markers change color when on DC.

That would indicate to me they are possibly taking power direct
from the track and changing as track polarity is reversed. Could
it be the leads from these lights are not connected properly
to your decoder?

Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake

I'm short of ideas...the only remaining reason I can see is that DC operation is still activated so that the decoder is somewhat confused between DC and DCC.If DC has been disabled already,then forget what I just said.

If DC is still activated and you don't plan on using the loco on DC again,I strongly recommend you disable it by giving CV29 a value of 34 (no speed curve) or 50 (if using the speed curve feature).You can re-activate DC by adding 4 to whatever reading you have in CV29 if you wish to any time in the future.


----------



## brownwolf66

DonR said:


> I am totally ignorant of your DCC controller and decoders.
> 
> So, take my thoughts weighed against that.
> 
> But, I notice you say your markers change color when on DC.
> 
> That would indicate to me they are possibly taking power direct
> from the track and changing as track polarity is reversed. Could
> it be the leads from these lights are not connected properly
> to your decoder?
> 
> Don


Thanks Don.Will check that out this weekend.

*bw66*


----------



## brownwolf66

Brakeman Jake said:


> I'm short of ideas...the only remaining reason I can see is that DC operation is still activated so that the decoder is somewhat confused between DC and DCC.If DC has been disabled already,then forget what I just said.
> 
> If DC is still activated and you don't plan on using the loco on DC again,I strongly recommend you disable it by giving CV29 a value of 34 (no speed curve) or 50 (if using the speed curve feature).You can re-activate DC by adding 4 to whatever reading you have in CV29 if you wish to any time in the future.


OK.Will give that a try this weekend as well and get back to all of you.Thanks Jake.

*bw66*


----------



## brownwolf66

_I'm short of ideas...the only remaining reason I can see is that DC operation is still activated so that the decoder is somewhat confused between DC and DCC.If DC has been disabled already,then forget what I just said.

If DC is still activated and you don't plan on using the loco on DC again,I strongly recommend you disable it by giving CV29 a value of 34 (no speed curve) or 50 (if using the speed curve feature).You can re-activate DC by adding 4 to whatever reading you have in CV29 if you wish to any time in the future._

Hi Brakeman Jake,

This was the last post we shared on my Dual Decoder problem.I have been working on and off on this and have done what you have suggested.I will not be using it on DC.

In spite of doing all that was suggested,the marker lights still do not work on forward or reverse automatically on DCC as they should.I have reached a compromise now as,short of replacing the decoder,I really don't know what else I can try.What I do is just restart the marker lights whenever I change the direction of the locomotive.Thus the correct lights work in each direction.

Thank you very much for your support here all the help,time and knowledge you have afforded me.Much appreciated.


----------



## NIMT

brownwolf66,
He is the problem in a nut shell! 
The decoder your working with was designed back in the early 90's :retard:, back then F2 locked on/off with the command stations, now F2 is a momentarty on/ off and does not lock.
You can remap some the command to work with F3 F4 F5 and so on then it would work, but you might not be able too with that decoder as old decoders lacked the ability to remap. :sly:
I could sell you a drop in new dual mode decoder that gives you 100% control of all the needed functions, could even upgrade to sound if you wanted.
Just drop me a PM or go to my web site.


----------



## LuRcH

Thanks NIMT going through the problem same was I.


----------



## brownwolf66

NIMT said:


> brownwolf66,
> He is the problem in a nut shell!
> The decoder your working with was designed back in the early 90's :retard:, back then F2 locked on/off with the command stations, now F2 is a momentarty on/ off and does not lock.
> You can remap some the command to work with F3 F4 F5 and so on then it would work, but you might not be able too with that decoder as old decoders lacked the ability to remap. :sly:
> I could sell you a drop in new dual mode decoder that gives you 100% control of all the needed functions, could even upgrade to sound if you wanted.
> Just drop me a PM or go to my web site.


Thanks for the revelation NIMT.Your offer for a new version of this decoder is appreciated.I have visited your website too and you have a superb selection of sound decoders.I will get back to you on this as it's a bit out of my reach just now.


----------



## NIMT

brownwolf66 said:


> Thanks for the revelation NIMT.Your offer for a new version of this decoder is appreciated.I have visited your website too and you have a superb selection of sound decoders.I will get back to you on this as it's a bit out of my reach just now.


I sell Soundtraxx Non-Sound decoders too, for very reasonable prices!
And Vixen the Timber Wolf would like to say HI!










LuRcH said:


> Thanks NIMT going through the problem same was I.


Glad I could help you out too, my South American Friend! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

